# How do you cook your duck/goose?



## I_Shock_Em

I was just wondering how you guys cooked your ducks and geese? Any special techniques? Any tips on getting that liver taste out of geese? I've found a couple good marinades for both ducks and geese for cooking on the grill. I think duck is great just about any way you cook it. We will make goose jerky every now and then, however I'm still looking for that perfect recipe that gets rid of that liver taste. I would like to be able to make better use of the goose meat. (I'll cook some here and there but for the most part, I give it away or use it for bait for coyotes and other pesky critters) If you have any good recipes (duck or goose), please post...


----------



## ducky152000

The very best way to cook your goose and duck is use mccormics pepper corn garlic marinade its in a small square packet sold at walmart and then cut meat in strips then grill, The key is not to over cook it, cook it like a steak, pink in middle. the livery taste is from over cooking, My mom hates wild game and she loves goose and duck made this way, once i saw her eating it i knew i found somethin


----------



## ErieAngler

Ducky is right, if you over cook its going to taste like crap any way you cook it. I make some killer sausage out of geese and I have a smoke recipie that is to die for. If I gave it to you, I'd have to kill ya . Maybe I'll let you put a batch together this winter and if you pick it up then, you can have it!

One thing thats important with geese is getting those arteries out of them, otherwise it really makes the meat they run through tough. Its important with those big birds to marinade them in something that will help break down the flesh, beginning the tenderizing process. One simple way is soak them in buttermilk overnight - seriously! It sounds gross but you dont taste it. Then you can season to taste and put on the grill. Another great tenderizer is and acidic fruit juice. The acid is a natural tenderizer. 

A great recipie for the grill is chunk up the breasts into 1 to 1.5 inch chunks. Emply a can or two depending on the amount of goose you have, into a large bowl. Mix in a bottle of KC Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce. Mix it to one consistency, once you have it, add the goose chunks. Marinade for 1-2 days, then place on skewers and grill. Put a piece of pineapple between each piece of goose and baste while on the grill. Remember to soak the skewers in water before adding the meat and fruit. Cook until its medium rare and remove from grill. Damn good stuff!!

I love to cook - to me its all part of the hunt/fish expierience.


----------



## goose commander

hey shock this is my how i do goose. boil a few few breast till you can take a fork and pull it apart. norm it can take an hour or two, depending how tough that old bird was. when you can fork it apart (like a shredded pork or beef sandwich) meanwhile mix ur fovorite bb sauce, a couple Tbl spoons of molases and Tbl spoon of mustard a little salt/pepper. mix the shredded goose meat and ur sauce, put it in a glass dish and bake at 350 or 400 for just long enough to crisp the top or in a slow cooker and enjoy for a day or so. great for the deer camp.


----------



## goose commander

then make a sandwich with hamburger buns, sorry hit the post to quick!!!


----------



## firstflight111

for ducks.. i cut the breasts in half long ways to make two ....cut them in to strips season to taste..take 3 or 4 strips...wrap with bacon cook on grill till the bacons done oh yes .. you can do goose the same way ...


mix hot sausage with ground goose...

make snack sticks .. trail bologna ,summer sausage, jerky 

oh come on goose season


----------



## ringmuskie9

Duck.. I butterfly the breast and stuff them with cream chesse and jalapenos and wrap with bacon.(Marinate in italian dressing the day before) Put on the grill for a few minutes each side and enjoy!!

Goose.. I usually make jerky out of it.. Although I would like to try to make some sausage just not sure about the process yet


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> Duck.. I butterfly the breast and stuff them with cream chesse and jalapenos and wrap with bacon.(Marinate in italian dressing the day before) Put on the grill for a few minutes each side and enjoy!!
> 
> Goose.. I usually make jerky out of it.. Although I would like to try to make some sausage just not sure about the process yet


Get ahold of me and I'll show you everything I know, you just provide the beer . Goose makes some outstanding sausage and the casings make one heck of a difference.


----------



## ringmuskie9

Erie, that sounds like a deal to me count me in.. Hopefully I'll get a free weekend here before to long. Seems like there are always plans for the weekend


----------



## BuckeyeHunter

I like to marinade duck breast in some pineapple juice, soy sauce and ginger then grill it to medium rare or so. I love duck. The wrapping in bacon would be good too, I know doves are good that way so I'm not sure why I never tried it with duck.

Goose however has been nasty every single way I've tried it. The best recipe I've found has been to just grill it, slice it into chunks and feed it to my dog. He loves it.


----------



## firstflight111

BuckeyeHunter said:


> I like to marinade duck breast in some pineapple juice, soy sauce and ginger then grill it to medium rare or so. I love duck. The wrapping in bacon would be good too, I know doves are good that way so I'm not sure why I never tried it with duck.
> 
> Goose however has been nasty every single way I've tried it. The best recipe I've found has been to just grill it, slice it into chunks and feed it to my dog. He loves it.


ha ha ha ha thats funny 

goose is great dont over cook it cut breasts in half 
then butterfly them


----------



## ErieAngler

BuckeyeHunter said:


> I like to marinade duck breast in some pineapple juice, soy sauce and ginger then grill it to medium rare or so. I love duck. The wrapping in bacon would be good too, I know doves are good that way so I'm not sure why I never tried it with duck.
> 
> Goose however has been nasty every single way I've tried it. The best recipe I've found has been to just grill it, slice it into chunks and feed it to my dog. He loves it.


If you dont like the goose, give it to me and ill make sausage out of it!!


----------



## quackpot

last ones I got was ground up and made into patties. Was soaked in herb and garlic marinade and cooked on the grill. I ate so much I was in pain for hours.


----------



## JimmyZ

I have cut goose breast into strips, marinate in italian dressing overnite, wrap in bacon and grill. I liked it. 

duck i butterfly open as well, stuff with cream cheese, put green pepper strips on breast, wrap in bacon. grill to 160 degrees. Last 5 mins before 160 i put pepper jack cheese slick


----------



## JimmyZ

big fingers, little keyboard Doh!. 

A slice of pepper jack cheese melted. it's good. another way, slice into strips, bread up, fry quickly in oil, mix some honey and barbecue sause together for dunking, yum, yum. 

also any good gumbo recipe


----------



## James F

I cook goose breast just like roast beef.As a pot roast with veggies, or Campbells Golden mushroom soup in a slow cooker.If you don't tell em what it is they won't know it's not beef!


----------



## ErieAngler

Sounds like we need a goose cook off this fall/winter to settle this little "dispute" once and for all. I can taste the beer already!

The winner gets crowned .... we'll figure that out later, Im thinking it involves a coot decoy of some sort . . . King Coot


----------



## auglaizewader

We cut the breast meat into strips (maybe 1/4") and roll in seasoned flour. Pan fry quickly. Excellent and easy.


----------



## goose commander

ErieAngler said:


> Sounds like we need a goose cook off this fall/winter to settle this little "dispute" once and for all. I can taste the beer already!
> 
> The winner gets crowned .... we'll figure that out later, Im thinking it involves a coot decoy of some sort . . . King Coot


erie thats a great idea. we use to do the same thing with a yearly golf outting between friends, the winner kept this little junky home made trophy till the following year. it was about bragging rights. im in let me know!


----------



## firstflight111

i am game !$!$!$!$ i cook a mean duck


----------



## I_Shock_Em

You can count me in!!!


----------



## goose commander

ok i'll put this out there. every year, 3rd weekend in sept my wife and i have squirrel camp at our cabin. you can hunt squirrel in the morn and evening or not(may be able to set up some dove hunting as well) target shooting or you can kickback and enjoy the fire with ur favoret drink. wives and kids are more than welcome, bring tents because the cabin wont sleep everyone, this will be the fourth year for our camp and i feel its my duty to host the first annual goose/duck cook-off. andrew you can be in charge of the bragging trophy.


----------



## ringmuskie9

John, As long as were doing a goose/duck cook out we might as well have a deer cook off.. or we could do 2 man teams... Each team has to cook two different types of game


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> andrew you can be in charge of the bragging trophy.


Thats really puting the pressure on me!

Anyone have an dirty old coot stuffed??


----------



## ringmuskie9

How about some t-shirts??


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> John, As long as were doing a goose/duck cook out we might as well have a deer cook off.. or we could do 2 man teams... Each team has to cook two different types of game


The only problem I see with this is who in their right mind would want to share the coveted title. Its like giving away the heisman!


----------



## ringmuskie9

Alright well I'm done with ideas I'll vote myself as a tasting judge


----------



## ErieAngler

I like the T-Shirt Idea. I have a buddy who could probably help us with that. Scott and I will have a leg up on the competition in a couple weekends - After I reveal most my secrets


----------



## I_Shock_Em

That camping idea sounds like a good time there Goose. This cookoff could prove to be quite interesting


----------



## goose commander

hey the T-shirt ideas works for me..i could always use a new cloths in my wardrobe away.lol. i can tell you this men, there is nooo way my wife will let all of us invade her kitchen down there. i have a large grill and a grate over an open pit for cooking.scott you cant judge and be in the cook off. so there will need to be a third unbias party. i agree mark, should be very interesting. let the bragging begin!!!!!


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> hey the T-shirt ideas works for me..i could always use a new cloths in my wardrobe away.lol. i can tell you this men, there is nooo way my wife will let all of us invade her kitchen down there. i have a large grill and a grate over an open pit for cooking.scott you cant judge and be in the cook off. so there will need to be a third unbias party. i agree mark, should be very interesting. let the bragging begin!!!!!


Im astounded you were able to get everyones name right!


----------



## ringmuskie9

hahahaha.. that cracks me up Andrew.. I suprised John remembered Mark's name. What is the date of the weekend?? Sounds like it will be a good time. Andrew are you going to work on some t-shirt's? or you need my assistance?


----------



## ErieAngler

We should do one of two things
1) pick a weekend during the season where we can do a morning hunt, then the cookoff. 

2) pick a weekend during the south "break" ...... that isnt near rut, where we aren't wasting any good hunting.

Scott - you and I can talk shirts when we head up for the drawing next week. The guy Im thinking of who can probably help with them should be there.....Goes by "SwampGhost" on here.

Where ever this event is held (if GC's doesnt workout) we will probably need to be able to throw some tents up and Im guessing we'll need some space for doing some "socializing" (beers, cornhole, cards, staying dry in case its raining or snowing).


----------



## I_Shock_Em

whatever works for me, as long as it happens sometime, somewhere, and there is beer, wild game, and guns


----------



## Mushijobah

dude i'm in, even if i'm not invited. i'll bring the nati ice!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

if u are bringing natty ice, you are SOOOOOOOOO not invited!!!!!


----------



## ringmuskie9

hahaha.. yeah the natty ice might have to hold off. I'm just trying to figure out the date so I dont plan anything that weekend. The old lady wants to go to a concert the last weekend in sept. I thought John said it would be the 
3rd weekend?


----------



## goose commander

ok i deserve that about the names.

kyle you are invited, i guess even if you bring the natti

scott third weekend in sept. i do that because its after early goose season but before deer season starts. now im not promising anything but i have a large pond about 20mins away that may hold some teal. i know theres doves for a morn hunt plus the squirrel all over the place.

andrew the cabin is always open for you guys if that weekend not the best. i know how i get in nov. i only have 38 acers but im surrounded by more land than a man can hunt in a lifetime and know well.whatever you guys want to do im in just offering up my place...lots of room for BEER, WILDGAME, and GUN.

damn on a role with the names, even threw out a new one with KYLE


----------



## Mushijobah

fine fine..good beer it is. keystone?  and yes you are good with the names!


----------



## ErieAngler

I_Shock_Em said:


> if u are bringing natty ice, you are SOOOOOOOOO not invited!!!!!


THANK YOU! I about pulled a "scott" reading it.


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> damn on a role with the names, even threw out a new one with KYLE


And for the win......"what is the name of the 5th guy on the boat perch fishing with us?"


----------



## ringmuskie9

Originally Posted by I_Shock_Em 
if u are bringing natty ice, you are SOOOOOOOOO not invited!!!!! 

THANK YOU! I about pulled a "scott" reading it. 


What is this suppose to mean??? I have 5 on it that John can't remember

I dont know how you do the quote thing


----------



## ErieAngler

ringmuskie9 said:


> Originally Posted by I_Shock_Em
> if u are bringing natty ice, you are SOOOOOOOOO not invited!!!!!
> 
> THANK YOU! I about pulled a "scott" reading it.
> 
> 
> What is this suppose to mean??? I have 5 on it that John can't remember
> 
> I dont know how you do the quote thing


To quote you click on the button in the bottom right hand corner of that post.

I can't believe you didnt get what I was referring to, lol. I was referring to the action which results from your new found inability to hold your "lunch" on L.Erie after a night of drinking! It sure does turn on the perch though. Making another trip on 8/21 and 8/22, do you think you can swing up and get the bite started for us! Youre welcome to fish too if able .


----------



## ringmuskie9

ErieAngler said:


> To quote you click on the button in the bottom right hand corner of that post.
> 
> I can't believe you didnt get what I was referring to, lol. I was referring to the action which results from your new found inability to hold your "lunch" on L.Erie after a night of drinking! It sure does turn on the perch though. Making another trip on 8/21 and 8/22, do you think you can swing up and get the bite started for us! Youre welcome to fish too if able .



I got what you were saying. very funny. but I'm telling you if it wasn't for the chummin then we might still be out there jiggin. 

I hit the quote buttom in the corner. See if it works


----------



## goose commander

ErieAngler said:


> And for the win......"what is the name of the 5th guy on the boat perch fishing with us?"


well if you are referring to don and his wife carol, where do i pick up my cash scott?


----------



## ErieAngler

goose commander said:


> well if you are referring to don and his wife carol, where do i pick up my cash scott?


And we have a winner folks! Except for the wife part - pretty sure hes in that for the "fun" of it!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

hahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Mushijobah said:


> fine fine..good beer it is. keystone?  and yes you are good with the names!


Who are you hanging around that considers Keystone "good beer"? Step it up Kirker!!! You have a full time job now!!! You should be sippin on somethin better than Keystone or Natty Ice!!!


----------



## Mushijobah

I_Shock_Em said:


> Who are you hanging around that considers Keystone "good beer"? Step it up Kirker!!! You have a full time job now!!! You should be sippin on somethin better than Keystone or Natty Ice!!!


Let's not forget who donated a case of labatts to an underprivileged clevelander


----------



## quackpot

Fishing the same weekend as the Crane creek show. Sounds like a busy weekend.


----------



## ErieAngler

quackpot said:


> Fishing the same weekend as the Crane creek show. Sounds like a busy weekend.


Are you going up to Magee? If so when? I was thinking about going Sat morning and staying for the drawing then going perch fishing.


----------



## Redhead Brian

Love labatts....Goes great with Goose sticks!


----------



## Redhead Brian

My duck meat never makes it to the freezer! I put it into honeybutter then into frying pan. Don't over cook, med rare is best! Happy hunting!!$


----------

